# G13 - C99 Strain...



## rebel (Mar 31, 2015)

Has anyone grown this ? I grew out several which yielded great, big long main cola and side colas were big too. I chopped at day 70 . all buds were hard and bag appeal top notch. 
 Buds covered reddish  brown, seemed to lack a lot of stickness. I never did see ambers either. 
High decent, expected more from reviews.
Leaves were medium in size, not like Female Seeds c99, which I grew a couple outdoors and her leaves were sativa slim. airy buds and a bad weather period harvest wasn't much, but I wanna try female seeds indoors soon.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 3, 2015)

I still have my pheno rockin' and it's solid!!

Fat leaves, very short, barely a 1x stretch... most dense, fragrant and potent thing I have. And currently I have 5 strains running. All clones, that I've been running for well over 8 months now. 

Tent#2 right now, for me, has 2 / 4 of the plants are G13 C99 cut, and then Tent#1 I just flipped, with 4 / 4 the C99 cut.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2015)

I grew a G13 and a Cindy 99 separately..not hybrids.  I love c99. I am the only person that i know that didn't like g13... so you have my opinion that means nothing..ha... green mojo for your grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 3, 2015)

I have never grown G13's strain of C99, but have grown C99 From a few other breeders.

I can tell you that I believe that 70 days is too long to take C99 out and this could be the lack of stickiness.  The C99 that I have grown is a 7-8 week strain.  I do notice that G13 also lists this as taking 50-55 days.  Did you check the trichs with at least a 30x microscope?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 3, 2015)

G13 Haze is in my Top 5 Sativs . I can't believe you didn't like it rose. What breeder was it and strain?

Grimm bro C99 is the best but you will never find it


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2015)

I have tasted the grimm bro and you are correct. it is the best. LOVE IT.

When i first started growing i got a clone of G13. Didn't like it. That is two plants in my life i didn't like, that one and white widow. weird. Mine didn't say anything about haze and it grew like an indica, the G13, so who knows what it was.  I love haze really a lot. yum


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 3, 2015)

I read this as he ran G13 Lab's strain of C99--not that this is a cross between G13 and C99.  So, is this G13 Lab's strain of C99 or is this a G13 x C99 cross by another breeder?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm under the impression this is about G13 Labs - Cinderella 99


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 3, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Grimm bro C99 is the best but you will never find it


 
There's a member here who has it........... he doesn't post anymore........ just lurks.......... he loves squirrels.lmao


:48:


----------



## echO (Apr 3, 2015)

I consider my c99 f2s from joey weed to be some of my most valuable seed stock.

Purchased 2 packs back in like 2008. Grew her out only 1x through the years, and several folks said it was the best cannabis they had ever had........i agreed.

I love seeds,.....its like having a time machine !  

Peace


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 3, 2015)

echO said:


> I consider my c99 f2s from joey weed to be some of my most valuable seed stock.
> 
> Purchased 2 packs back in like 2008. Grew her out only 1x through the years, and several folks said it was the best cannabis they had ever had........i agreed.
> 
> ...


 

THG loves the joeyweed c99......... It is supposed to be the real deal....... wish I could get hold of it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 3, 2015)

I grew Joey Weed's C99 for a long time.  While not the best cannabis I ever had, it is a great strain.  I was so bummed when I could not find his seeds anymore.


----------



## downhillcalifornia13 (Apr 5, 2015)

Jjjj


----------

